# Which season do you prefer the most?



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

I like spring
The temperature and breeze are just right, the air spells good and I get to do some botany work


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2014)

cipherpixy said:


> I like spring.


I like winter cause of the snow and ice i can play in and whit ^^ also crismas en new years eve . 
I like summer cause then i dont have to dress warm whit allot of cloths ^^ and its fun going out on a nice warm day ^^


----------



## .francesca (Feb 20, 2016)

Spring is my favorite, then summer.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent (Feb 22, 2011)

Summer, easily. F winter.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Summer definitely.
Germany has such a huge lack of sunshine that pretty much any other season depresses me. Spring is okay though, especially April is generally fine.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Summer. The weather is so unpredictable in Ireland, it has a mood of it's own. I really dislike the cold and love being warm.


----------



## Yukeetah (Jun 9, 2015)

Summer. Having the sun shine on your skin while taking a nap has to be one of the best feelings ever.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Spring, mostly. I love the thunderstorms.


----------



## KristinaKiara (Jan 17, 2014)

Spring. Somehow, it's when I'm most energetic. And everything's green. And awakens. And it's warm, but still not hot <3


----------



## Misaki (Feb 1, 2015)

Autumn. Beautiful colours, and I find there's something nostalgic about it. Spring is nice too though, particularly for the rain.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

I prefer winter because I live in a perpetual summer hellscape. I like the cold and despise heat and humidity.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Had to say Summer. There's so much to do, and I love being outdoors.


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

I like spring because it's not too cold nor too hot and although it may rain a lot, the weather's still not as gloomy as in autumn.


----------



## Syvelocin (Apr 4, 2014)

Autumn. Freezing my butt off, isn't the Christmas season, raining all the time, leaves are pretty, I like horror movies, Samhain is my favorite holiday.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Winter for snow & cold
Summer for warmth & thunderstorms
Spring is symbol for happiness, youth, playfulness and a new start. I love the flowers.
Autumn is symbol for being depressive, and is boring as hell. And i hate it.


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Summer all the way


----------



## Vis Vitalis (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm more of a fall person. The weather always seems to be nice and mellow and it's never too hot or cold. Plus, I love pumpkin flavored everything.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Spring is my favorite season.


----------



## Alison Wonderland (Mar 4, 2016)

Autumn. I love all the colors. The falling leaves, the crisp chill in the air. Snuggling under a blanket with a cup of tea and my cat. The sound of thunder and the tapping of rain on the roof of my car. Splashing in puddles and being yelled at that I'm too old to be so excited by the weather. I love autumn clothing; boots, sweaters, and tights. The smell of baking pecans. Thanksgiving cranberry stuffing and whipped sweet potatoes. 

I always feel that it's a time of change. The leaves are changing, the sky is changing, the Starbucks menu is changing, haha. I always feel the closest to my family around this time. If Summer is for friends, Autumn is for family.


----------



## Wtpmjgda (Dec 15, 2014)

I like all seasons.


----------

